# getting a puppy fixed???



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Do you do that when the puppy is around 6 months old?is it really necessary for the puppy to wear that ridiculously looking lamp shade cover thingy?I've seen dogs with them on and they all have looked miserable and so uncomfortable.Anyway around that?
Thanks
Dot


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Your vet and breeder will know and suggest the proper age for neutering/spay.The "lampshade"can be very important.It is really for a short time.Some dogs are "lickers"and they will lick that area and re-open the wound/remove stitches etc.It is aweful if that happens.Quincy wore his cone for almost 2 weeks,but not because of his neuter,but because he had his dew claws removed at the same time and wouldn't quit licking them.He was my "cone head" for awhile,but he got so good at wearing it,that he started using it as scoop!He would scoop up dog food and eat by waiting with his mouth open.It was cute really......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Logan just got his collar off - he had to wear it 6 days after his surgery - after the first day, he was used to it!! I took it off of him to eat & run outside & the minute he started licking again. Its not that bad, they really get used to it! And he has healed great.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
Just an FYI 
Cosmo did fine he did not need a collar . Ahnold had the itchies and lickies so he had to wear a collar .. 
There are other collars available . He had the lampshade but he kept bumping into the walls and he was frustrated . So was his Mommy and Daddy and his buddy Cosmo .
My husband found a collar at Petco - it was blue - you blow it up like an inner tube and it is like a bumper . It worked really well and he wore it for almost 10days .. He did not mind it at all and I think there at times he misses it when Cosmo takes a swipe at him .
The only drawback is the cost 25.00 . There is a collar that I saw on Sit Stay .com and it is less and it looks like it may work well ..


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

Just picked up Derian from the vet this morning after being neutered yesterday. He came home without having to wear the collar. I would assume some vets swear by the collar after surgery and others do not.

He was so excited to see me and my 14 year old boy who went with me to pick him up this morning. He acts like he never had surgery. Soon as we got him home he was wanting to play with his favorite rubber chicken toy. First he had to run around and had to give the wife and 17 year old daughter lot's of licks and kisses. 

First romp in the yard after being neutered, He had to show the wife he is still a little man by trotting over to one of her rose bushes and gently cocking his little leg and watering the roses.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, glad to hear Derian is recovering nicely


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to hear that Derian is doing so well. How about some new pics of him?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

JUST AN FYI - I RECOMMEND TO OTHERS..... !! When you get your pup "fixed" please be sure to have the vet thoroughly check their mouth. I know there has been talk of baby teeth not coming out after the adult ones come in. Usually they want to remove them while the pup is under anesthesia. Logan just came back from the vets, having to have two teeth removed, luckily they were loose enough that they could just be pulled, but he was neutered 3 weeks ago, so he might have had to go under again - we just lucked out. It would not have worked for us, cause Logan did not start losing his baby teeth until about 1 1/2 weeks ago but in most cases I am told that it ususally happens around the time that they are fixed. So just have your vets check their mouths so you can avoid extra surgery and cost$$$$
Laurie


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

juliav said:


> Glad to hear that Derian is doing so well. How about some new pics of him?


Been trying to get some new photos of him, But my younger brother has my good digital camera as he wanted to take some photos as he drives over the road for a trucking company who happens to have just left Dallas, Tx. wed. for Allentown, Pa. Have no idea when I am going to get my camera back as he has been gone on the road for a little over two months. Winter time slowdown of freight about starved the truckers to death.

Got one of those cheap fixed lens canon digitals and everytime I go to shoot him, he will not sit still, so all I get is a blur LOL. The daughter held him today and was able to get a zoom shot of his face which came out ok for a cheap camera. I'll post that photo soon as she crops it to size.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

My vet recoomended that we wait until all the new teeth were in before we neuter . After 6 months we were told for exactly this reason -retained teeth . Cosmo did have a retained tooth but it fell out on its own .
Our first dog was fine - all teeth fell out on their own .. It is an individual thing but you are right - Good to have their teeth checked ..
ASta had his teeth in reverse ..


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

Cosmosmom said:


> My vet recoomended that we wait until all the new teeth were in before we neuter . After 6 months we were told for exactly this reason -retained teeth . Cosmo did have a retained tooth but it fell out on its own .
> Our first dog was fine - all teeth fell out on their own .. It is an individual thing but you are right - Good to have their teeth checked ..
> ASta had his teeth in reverse ..


The vet had called me to inform me Derian had three baby teeth that was ready to come out before they became a problem and wanted to get my approval about going ahead and pulling those while he had him out for neutering, so he ended up taking care of that at the same time with no extra charge.

He didn't have to wear the collar and it is like he never had surgery. He doesn't seem to want lick at the stitch either. He did not get the dissolving stitch, so I have to bring him within 7-10 days to get the single stitch removed.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I waited until Asta was a year before I neutered him . I do not recommend waiting this long but it just worked out that way .. He did so well you would never know he had surgery he was fine - no collar no lickies nothing . He just bounced out the door - he was never restricted either .. 
The only thing was he certainly was aware that something was missing and he did not hesitate to show me what had happened . Look Mom - 
He never liked the vet after that - The vet here in the desert was fine no problem but the vet in Marin he wanted to leave as soon as we were through the door ..


----------



## SusanNorm (Mar 12, 2007)

I just got Ozzy fized last Thursday and he didn't have a collar. All of his stiched are internal so he didn't need it. He was running around like normal the next day. I had to slow him down so he didn't hurt himself. .


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Austin's big day is tomorrow - Neuter and baby teeth....  uke:

So hard to finally make that decision for such a cute "stud" he would help make beautiful babies!!! but the pocketbook talks and $250 for anesthesia for just teeth is a bit too high tio pay twice!!!

Send good thoughts!!!:drama:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Best wishes Austin*

Good luck Austin!! 
Get well soon :crutch:


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

In Germany they put babybodies on the havs. This is very cute and they don't lick the area... It's just for a couple of days and only for indoors.

Good luck all the pups!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

what,s a babybodie????


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Amazon.com: Organic Cotton Babybody: Apparel

Here are some examples. It's cloth you put on a baby


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

too funny! we call that a *ONESY*!

Or am I aginfg myself??? ound:

A one piece full t-shirt!


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

well, I thought it was an english word *gg* We say babybody in german, that's really funny *lol*


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Catherine,

You are right, they are called onesy. But my kids are 16 and 14, so the name may have changed.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Nope, it hasn't changed. Still a onesy! I have a grandson 9 months old.

Marsha


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Might have to borrow one from my neighbor...I have a feeling Austin will be a bit more dramatic than Ollie was! Everything he does is!!! Such passion!! ound: 

:drama: :drama:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Catherine--Brutus sends best wishes to Austin--he is only a few weeks behind for the "procedure!"


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Izzy gets her stitches out on Friday...she didn't need a colar and my vet doesn't recommend one. But, she didn't seem to bother her stitches that much. It took her a few days to bounce back...but, I'm so glad that's over. I was a nervous wreck the day of her surgery!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

So glad to hear her stitches come out you both will feel so much better


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Catherine- So today is the big day for Austin! I'm sure he'll come through it just fine. Let us know how he (and you) are doing after the operation. You'll probably be more stressed than Austin. I know that's the way we are with our furbabies. Hope you're up and running soon, Austin!:hug:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Austin 
Hope all is well // You are right - it is the mommies who are a nervous wreck..
Both my guys did just fine . I was in the car as soon as they said they were doing fine and they could be picked up .. 
Just wanted to see for myself !!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm so glad I found this thread today! My puppy, Scout, will be getting neutered this Friday (day after tomorrow) and I'm getting anxious! He is 7 mos. old. His baby canines were not coming out and now the adults ones have grown in alongside them, so the vet said they need to be removed. His breeder recommended waiting until 1 year to neuter, but she said if he needed the baby teeth removed, to just do the neuter at the same time (so only one surgery).

I think I'll try the onesie (with a slit cut in it) so he can still go through the doggie door.  The blue inner tube collar is my backup (another great idea)!

Jane


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Best wishes to Scout (love that name) on his neuter day. Hopefully he won't even notice the incision! 

Pepper was neutered early this month. He DID notice the stitches. I'm very glad that we put the cone collar on him at the vet's because he was trying to get at the incision before we got to the car. He was like that for the next four days, so we left the cone on until the incision healed completely (about a week). 

If your dog needs a cone collar, it's not that bad! He may look like the saddest, most dejected little guy for a day or two, but he'll adapt. Pepper took about a day to get used to it. After a few days (once his surgery site wasn't sore any more) he was doing the RLH around the yard with that cone bouncing up and down - no problem. 

I was actually thankful that the cone slowed him down for the first couple of days. I felt it gave those internal sutures time to heal a bit before he started moving around more.

Hope it all goes well!

Wanda


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Austin did great! Mom and brother were a mess! He came home slept most of the eve....Ollie is quite confused why his brother won't play...he brings the bone to him which is the sign for RLH time and Austin just steals it :biggrin1:

He was licking some when he got home but after a few no's he stopped - no cone - no nothing...potty was a big deal! We were so excited and poopy was even bigger - *OUCH!*

We had the same issue with the teeth - many small dogs have that issue! Jan, our breeder, agreed that one time "under" is def better than 2 even tho I would have liked to wait a bit longer to neuter him.

And just a note about "manly" things - most read that Ollie - who is neutered- lifted his leg for the first time AS SOON AS we entered Maddiesmoms house patio.....well he has NOT done it again - so you were right Jeanne - he did it for Maddie ! :flame:

Thanks for the well wishes!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ollie & Maddie - Wow a big romance:hug: :eyebrows:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am glad that Austin, Ollie and Catherine are alright and have survived the procedure. Good luck to Scout and family tomorrow. Brutus' appointment is later this month.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

So glad to hear that Austin came through with flying colors! Yay, Austin!!:cheer2: 

That's hilarious about Ollie. He's just a little Cassanova! Who knew? Ollie and Maddie, sittin' in a tree....K-I S-S-I-N-G!!:kiss:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

May have been my ONLY chance to be a grandma for awhile!!!!!!!!!!!

But darn - he is fixed!!! :frusty:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Catherine,

Glad to hear that Austin is recovering nicely. Who would have thought that little Ollie was going to be a real Casanova!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad to hear Austin is fine. Look out Ollie he will be after you soon.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Glad to hear that Austin is recovering well. Brady never even batted an eye after his neutering. As for Ollie, Brady has only ever lifted his leg once as well. I can't remember the situation, but he has never done it since. I am glad to hear that he isn't the only one who never really learned how to do this. I guess I need a female hav around for him to show off to.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy has never lifted his leg,and for that matter neither has Vinnie!I prefer that actually----


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the kind well-wishes for Scout's surgery tomorrow morning!

He just lifted his leg to mark a bush for the FIRST time 2 days ago on our walk. He was sniffing intently and then whoop! his hind leg went up only 1" off the ground (and no real marking). Then a few steps later, his instinct kicked in and he did a full marking! 

My other Hav, Lincoln, was neutered by the breeder very early (12 wks). He didn't start marking until he was almost 2 years old - after he stayed over at his brother's place and learned what it was all about!:wink:

Jane


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy started to lift his leg real early, maybe 4 months, cause he was mimicking his older brother.  He would hike it up so high sometimes that he would fall over. lol Both of my boys mark outside and never ever in the house.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What exactly is the difference between lifting their leg, and marking? Logan lifts his leg to pee outside, does that mean he is marking?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I think the difference in "marking" and "peeing" is the intent. If you just gotta go, and pee in one place, I would call the "peeing". Sniffing around and just leaving a squirt, then go to the next place, sniff and squirt. That is what I would call "Marking"


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats a relief , then Logan must be just peeing - and not marking!!:clap2:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Scout is finally home after his neuter/tooth removal surgery! I am relieved! It was encouraging to me to hear all went well with Austin too!

Once I got him home he was very happy to see the kids and Lincoln. Lincoln gave him a sniff over. After I gave him some homemade dog loaf to eat, he fell asleep on the floor while we ate dinner. Lincoln keeps going up to him and barking at him, either to engage him in play or to make fun of his collar  Scout can't yet figure out how to lift his head with that collar thing on to step up from the patio into the house or to get up onto his dog bed - the collar gets caught on the step and he just gives up...I will try putting the onesie on him a little later. He also tried to get through the dog door once with the collar on which didn't work too well 

I haven't been brave enough to look in his mouth yet, but I did look at his sutures down below. 

I am just glad he is home! :dance: 

Jane


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awwwwww.....poor baby! Glad its all over. Get well soon, Scout!!:hug:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Glad to hear Scout's surgery went well. I hope he has a smooth recovery.:thumb: 

Wanda


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am hoping that today is a better day for Jane, Scout, and Lincoln. Did yolu try the onesie? Did it work? What size?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks so much, everyone! Scout is doing great today. He woke up all perky like his normal self, following me right on my heels and bashing into me with that plastic cone--ouch! :boink: I guess the anesthesia hadn't worn off last night and that's why he was so subdued and sad looking. 

I tried the onesie, but the largest size I could get was 18 mos. which wasn't really large enough. I snapped the outer 2 snaps so his tail could poke out the middle  I think that felt as weird to him as the cone did and he was still trying to bite at his sutures through the cloth. He actually is tolerating the cone just fine, so it is back on him. I take it off and clean it periodically. 

Does anyone know how long I need to use the cone for? The second it is off, he will try to lick and bite his sutures, so I know he needs it for now.

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jane,

It's good to hear that Scout is back to his normal self. I don't have any experience with the cones, none of my three ever need it, but I would assume until he stops licking or the sutures come out.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My doc said 3 days for the cone, but mine didn't need them.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ugh, I just called the vet and the tech said he'll need the cone for 10-14 days!  I think I will invest in the inflatable tube collar - I was hoping to avoid the additional expense....

Everytime I take off the cone to clean it, he goes right for the sutures. They are the dissolving kind and won't need to be removed...but I don't think he should remove them himself!

Jane


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Scout is free*

The second time I called the vet, the tech said I could take the cone off after 7 days. (If I call again, maybe next time I can get an answer I like even better!) We took it off and put him in the onesie for a day. But then he woke up this morning and pooped in his onesie :doh: ....that did it for me....now he's totally free and doing great! Whew!

Jane


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Just had to comment about the ONESIE!!!!!!!!!! Houston was just neutered 2 weeks ago. No cone colar because they said he wasn't bothering it and someone was going to be home with him most the time. They did suggest a ONESIE and it worked great for when we left him alone. Just cut a hole for the tail.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Rita:

I put the onesie on "backwards" and then Scout's tail could pop out where the middle snap is located (I snapped the two outer snaps and left the middle one undone). No cutting needed! 

I'm glad to have the neutering done and hope Houston is fully recovered too.
Now we are dealing with the aftermath - Scout took a giant leap backwards in his pottytraining.....:frusty: 

Jane


----------

